# برنامج حساب الاحمال الحراريه بالعربى



## pora (22 يونيو 2006)

هذه اولى مشاركاتى فوضعت لكم برنامج حساب الاحمال الحراريه باللغه العربيه
وارجـــــــو تـــــرك الـــــــــــردود لمـــــعــــرفه رايــــــــــــكم
http://rapidshare.de/files/23735430/__ae_________________________.exe.html


----------



## أبو سيف (22 يونيو 2006)

الرابط غلـــــــــــط أخـــــــــــوي 

أرجــــــــــــو أرفقـــــــــه مـره أخـــرى وجـزاك اللــــــــه خيـــر


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (22 يونيو 2006)

الرابط عطلان يالغلا ....... شاكر لك 

وياليت تضع الرابط الصحيح للفائدة


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الموقع لا يعمل يا اخي ارجو مراجعة هذا الامر


----------



## علي مشالي (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط لايعمل 
الرجاء وضع رابط عامل


----------



## محمود عصام الدين (1 أكتوبر 2006)

لايمكن تحميل اى شيئ لعلى المانع خير


----------



## نورا نور (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط لايعمل هل يمكن إعادة تحميل البرنامج 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود عصام الدين (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لم استطع التحميل مرة اخرى الرجا موافاتى


----------



## سمير احمد على (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل الربط لايعمل الرجاء مراجعة المر شكرا


----------



## makeyhashem (6 أكتوبر 2006)

This file has been deleted.
Reason: No download for a longer period. Inactivity-timeout exceeded.
عزيزي يمكنك اعادة تحميل البرنامج من جديد فالعبارة واضحة ولا تحتاج الى تعليق ...
محبك في الله \ مكي هاشم العبادي


----------



## starmido (6 أكتوبر 2006)

لا يوجد اي بينات على هذا الرابط يا اخي فإن ام يكن لديك البرنامج فقل ذلك و اذا كان البرنامج عندك فاتنمى ان ترفعه


----------



## المطوري (6 أكتوبر 2006)

في الأنتظار لأعادة التحميل رجاء


----------



## altaib (7 أكتوبر 2006)

في الأنتظار لأعادة التحميل رجاء


----------



## سمير احمد على (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


العباره الموجده تقول هذا الملف خذف
السبب ان ترك فتره بدون استخدام فكيف بالله عليك ان احمله
شكرأ م/سمير احمد


----------



## الاوائل (8 أكتوبر 2006)

هناك مشكلة فى التحميل 
ندعو الله التيسير مع انى كنت فاكر ان انا لوحدى اللى مش عارف انزل البرنامج
و لكن لكل جزيل الشكر


----------



## رهيب2006 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

طلعت دوتك فاضية


----------



## tarekhamed010 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

not work pls send right link


----------



## eng_smagdy82 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

حرام عليك احنا فى ايام مفترجة


----------



## taki2003 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ترا لايعمل في السعوديه لأنه على الربد شير 

الرابط محجوب عدنا في السعوديه


----------



## حسن عبارة (14 نوفمبر 2007)

لايمكن التحميل


----------



## حازم نجم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا....لكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## ENEMS (6 ديسمبر 2007)

ياخى الرابط لايعمل


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## احمد موافى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط غلط


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ارى تهافت كبير على البرنامج لانة ذكر انة باللغة العربية 
انى لم ارى فى حياتى برنامج حقيقى لحساب احمال التكييف والتبريد 
السؤال هنا هل من الممكن ان نرى برنامج باللغة العربية فى قوة برامج كاريير وترين والبرامج الاخرى ؟
اين انتم يا متخصصى البرمجة اين مبرمجى العرب ارج ان نحول هذا الموضوع الى بادرة مشروع لعمل برنامج باللغة العربية ؟
وشكرا


----------



## منييب (21 مارس 2008)

الرابط لايعمل هل يمكن إعادة تحميل البرنامج 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_hazem123 (21 مارس 2008)

*الرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــط لا يعمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل*


----------



## sayedd (21 مارس 2008)

الرابط لايعمل هل يمكن إعادة تحميل البرنامج 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amine-climatique (22 مارس 2008)

Je Pense Pas ...........en Arabe C'est Pas Vrais


----------



## تبريدمحمد (22 مارس 2008)

لا يعمل للأسف
شكرا على المجهود لكنه ناقص


----------



## bakri.m.j (15 مارس 2009)

pora قال:


> هذه اولى مشاركاتى فوضعت لكم برنامج حساب الاحمال الحراريه باللغه العربيه
> وارجـــــــو تـــــرك الـــــــــــردود لمـــــعــــرفه رايــــــــــــكم
> http://rapidshare.de/files/23735430/__ae_________________________.exe.html


 مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## bakri.m.j (15 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

الراجل حط الرابط و هرب
و الناس هتموت نفسها تقول الرابط لا يعمل و هو و لا هو هنا
اظهر و بان عليك الامان


----------



## pora (16 مارس 2009)

انا ماهربتش ياجماعه والا حاجه بس للاسف البرنامج مابقاش موجود عندى والله علشان ارفعه مره تانيه
وعلى كل حال انا اسف


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

طب البرنامج مبقاش عندك ازاى
اتسرق
طب متبلغ

ولا يهمك يا راجل كفايه نيتك لفعل الخير لوحدها بالدنيا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

يا سلاااااام
موضوع مفيد جدا جدا جدا.........فالسو من اوله لآخره


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

في هذه المشاركه برنامج بالعربي+كتاب شرح لطريقه استخدامه وطريقه حساب الاحمال --- مع زيكو نو فالسو






احتراف التصميم للتكييف المركزي(احمال وشبكات وصيانه) بالعربي في 100 ساعه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> في هذه المشاركه برنامج بالعربي+كتاب شرح لطريقه استخدامه وطريقه حساب الاحمال --- مع زيكو نو فالسو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 زيكو والفانوس السحري......كل ما تحتاجونه تجدونه عنده:56:


----------



## جادر محمد ذاكر (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## ابو العز ديوب (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وبرافو:75::75::75::75::75:


----------

